# My New Jade Goby



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Picked this up yesterday, sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Man those things are ugly, lol. I have never owned a Goby, is this your first? What are they like?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah hes my first. i saw him and he looked a bit "weathered" and i needed to buy him. hes pretty chill from what i have seen so far. eats pretty much anything from pellets to feeders (i made the guy at the store feed him for me) from what i am told they will even eat plants. supposedly they get around 10 inches or so.


----------

